# What's the cheapest-but-still-good DSLR with HD video?



## romanticism (Oct 16, 2010)

A swivel LCD would be nice too, seeing as I will be taking a lot of self-portraits for my future online vintage store, but not needed. 

I would invest more, but at this time I just can't, so anything over 500 buckaroos is automatically phased out. When I say $500 however, I mean buying it used on ebay, as it's basically impossible otherwise, so no buying new for me! Something below 400 is preferred, but I know that's way too limiting and close to impossible. 

I will be using this for photography too, not just mundane photos for my store! May be used for some small short films, which is why HD video would be pretty important. 

I was looking into the Nikon 5000 which would be perfect, but way out of budget. As of right now, I'm leaning towards the Canon Rebel x1i. 

Even if it doesn't necessarily suit my preferences, suggest away! I'm very flexible. :mrgreen: Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge!


----------



## xsouthpawed (Oct 16, 2010)

at $500.. there's not a whole lot of options..
you can still get the nikon d5000 used for under your limit though.

maybe the canon t1i? 

Look around!  
maybe some more info about what you have / want?

but $500 is kind of stretching it even for a DSLR without video.


----------



## romanticism (Oct 16, 2010)

xsouthpawed said:


> at $500.. there's not a whole lot of options..
> you can still get the nikon d5000 used for under your limit though.
> 
> maybe the canon t1i?
> ...



Even if buying used?  Another question I want to ask is, is a camera something that I'd want to buy refurbished? Because I know that the Nikon d5000 has been sold for around 500 refurbished, and there's several on ebay, they come with a one year warranty too I believe. But yeah, my budget is rather limiting, but I'll settle. 

And I've been researching that camera actually! It seems to have beautiful video quality, stretching my budget too, but I might end up buying it. Thanks! :hug::


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2010)

The nikon d5000 and canon t21 only shoot video at 720p, which is HD, but not full HD. If you want full (1080p) HD video you have to go with either the nikon d3100, or the canon t2i. 

Neither of those is going to be within your budget at the moment, and there are very few used on the market since they are so new. 

I don't know what you plan to use the video for, but for most people 720p would be fine. 

The d5000 can be had for around $5000 used or refurbished and is a good option, as is the canon t1i. You would just have to live with 720p instead of 1080p.


----------



## el_shorty (Oct 16, 2010)

The Nikon Store sells the D5000 kit refurbished for $504, probably better than buying the camera on Ebay.
Nikon Store - D5000 (Refurbished)


----------



## romanticism (Oct 16, 2010)

Destin said:


> The nikon d5000 and canon t21 only shoot video at 720p, which is HD, but not full HD. If you want full (1080p) HD video you have to go with either the nikon d3100, or the canon t2i.
> 
> Neither of those is going to be within your budget at the moment, and there are very few used on the market since they are so new.
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah 720p is fine, I was looking at test footage and it seems nice anyway. The video doesn't need to be top quality, just decent, so 1080p isn't needed really I suppose!


----------



## shaunly (Oct 16, 2010)

New Sony NEX-3, Olympus/Samsung/Panasonic 4/3 camera. These aren't technically DSLR, but still are all great cameras with large sensor that produces great image and records HD video. You can easily find them used for under $500.


----------



## shaunly (Oct 16, 2010)

from Adorama: Olympus E-P1 Pen Silver w/14-42mm Black Lns-Refurbished - eBay (item 320603369124 end time Nov-12-10 19:15:35 PST)


----------



## romanticism (Oct 17, 2010)

shaunly said:


> from Adorama: Olympus E-P1 Pen Silver w/14-42mm Black Lns-Refurbished - eBay (item 320603369124 end time Nov-12-10 19:15:35 PST)



I'll look into this, it's a nice alternative, thanks! I see in reviews that it has a short battery life though, which would annoy me to no end, but it's a beautiful camera in silver, it reminds me of a film camera

The price is pretty close to a refurbished Nikon 5000 actually though, so hm. 
But I've got my eye on this bidding: http://cgi.ebay.com/Olympus-PEN-E-P...638278?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item4cf27aa486


----------



## romanticism (Oct 17, 2010)

Nikon D5000 Digital SLR Camera Kit with 18-55mm VR Lens by usdigicomm

On a scale of 1-10, how shady is this seller? 400 seems pretty low, so I'm leaning towards a 8...


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know but if it's legit you should let me know so I could pick up the $1500 canon 5D that he's selling    SO your answer is no, probably not legit.  Especially in being on a tight budget -  I wouldn't take any chances.


----------



## romanticism (Oct 17, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> I don't know but if it's legit you should let me know so I could pick up the $1500 canon 5D that he's selling    SO your answer is no, probably not legit.  Especially in being on a tight budget -  I wouldn't take any chances.



Judging from my username I guess you can probably infer that I'm an idealist, haha. I didn't even bother to look at his other listings, haha yeah I'll just stay away from that.


----------



## shaunly (Oct 17, 2010)

I hate buying electronics on Ebay in general. It's just so sketchy and not worth the few extra bucks. The only reasoned I link you that ebay item is because it's from Adorama. I rather buy from craigslist only because I can inspect it myself and talk to the seller.


----------



## emh (Oct 17, 2010)

If you want video in a DSLR, be careful about the "small print" 

Most of the older DSLRs will not auto-focus during video. So you have to focus first and then start recording. That works fine if your subject is not moving much, but if it moves, you are on your own (manual focus). I believe both the Canon T1i and the Nikon D5000 are like this.

If you want continuous auto-focus during video shooting, your only low-cost DSLR options are the Nikon D3100 and the Canon T2i. As others have said,  those are above your budget. But if this is a feature you need, it might not make any sense to buy a camera without it.

If you don't need continuous auto-focus in video, I believe the Pentax K-x is under $500 new (with a kit lens). But Pentax doesn't offer as wide a range of lenses as Canon and Nikon, so your future expansion options may be limited if you go that route.


----------



## KmH (Oct 17, 2010)

romanticism said:


> Nikon D5000 Digital SLR Camera Kit with 18-55mm VR Lens by usdigicomm
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, how shady is this seller? 400 seems pretty low, so I'm leaning towards a 8...


Check them out at www.reselleratings.com


----------



## cfusionpm (Oct 17, 2010)

The Nikon D3100 is currently one of only two DSLRs (D7000 being the other) to include any kind of usable autofocus in its video mode.  But that being said, the cheaper of the two only records mono sound and has no external mic inputs, which means you will pick up every sound your lens makes as it auto focuses.


----------



## hcnypeter (Oct 19, 2010)

I would recommend you buying  Nikon D5000 Digital SLR Camera.The Pentax K-x is also the cheapest DSLR with HD video,it can be had for under $650.I have used this one.


----------

